# Frogdaddy meet and greet. Charlotte, NC



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello all,

Alex Menke and Frogdaddy will be hosting a meet and greet at my new place in Charlotte. All are welcome on June 8, from 11am-9pm or so.

Frogs,supplies, and more available. Bring stuff to sell or just hang.

Food will be provided. Message me for directions and details or go sign up at 

https://www.facebook.com/events/2311704335562768/?ti=cl


----------

